# Park CT-3 vs. CT-3.2



## vbm (Nov 16, 2007)

I need a new chain tool and was hoping for some opinions on the old vs. new park tool. The old CT-3 has a loosening shelf along with the standard fixed shelf to extract the pin. The new CT-3.2 has a sliding shelf but no loosening shelf. With the new connectors on modern chains, we no longer have to loosen a link after installing/re-installing a chain, but I do still have some old vintage bikes with chains that do not use the connectors. And plus I have a few BMX race bikes for the kids. The Park description says that these tools are for "derailleur-type" chains, 5-11 speed. Will it work on a single speed BMX chain?














What is the advantage of the sliding shelf? Is it really an "update" that is an improvement or did they just take away a function that most new chains do not need anymore? There are some old CT-3 units still available and I'm wondering if I should buy that instead of the CT-3.2.

I do not have any 11-speed chains, nor campagnolo chains.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

The sliding shelf is to protect the side plates of the chain from damage. This is more important for 11 speed chains than others.

The CT3 works fine for 1/8 chain, but anything larger won't be able to be broken. Unless you're running 3/16 freestyle chain, you should be okay.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

I'd take a long look at the Shimano CN28. I've got two of them and they've been great under some pretty heavy use. The nice thing is that the pin rotates so it doesn't try and send the connecting pin in sideways.


----------



## vbm (Nov 16, 2007)

the shimano tool is also missing a loosening shelf. So are we just supposed to bend stiff links by hand now to loosen them? I ended up buying a CT-3 while some old stock is still available.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

vbm said:


> the shimano tool is also missing a loosening shelf. So are we just supposed to bend stiff links by hand now to loosen them? I ended up buying a CT-3 while some old stock is still available.


I've never done it any other way than by hand.


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

Sorry to revive an old thread, but anyone know if the older CT-3 will work properly with the newer 12sp chains?


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 17, 2009)

wayold said:


> Sorry to revive an old thread, but anyone know if the older CT-3 will work properly with the newer 12sp chains?


Fwiw, the CT-3 is EOL and goes up to 11spd. The CT-2 is the replacement and that is spec'd to 12spd.

Another tool you might want to check out is the Var CH-05800, its a very nice die cast piece. It's cheap at rbp for 19 bucks.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

^^^?

I use the CT-3.2 for everything. If I need a fixed gate to loosen a link, I use the CT-5 mini chain tool. The sliding gate on the 3.2 makes it work for any width chain...except, of course, for loosening tight links.


----------



## parktool (Jun 27, 2017)

The CT-3.2 works great on all current 12 speed chains.


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

parktool said:


> The CT-3.2 works great on all current 12 speed chains.


I understand that, but was asking if the older CT-3 will also do so.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 17, 2009)

wayold said:


> I understand that, but was asking if the older CT-3 will also do so.


As noted before the CT-3 is spec'd to 11spd only.


----------



## parktool (Jun 27, 2017)

The CT-3 will bang out the pins on current 12 speed chains as well. We went to the floating shelf on the CT-3.2 to allow for a wider variety of fitment. Otherwise there was very little change.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

I wouldn't like to have only one chain tool. I have about five of them. Buy multiple tools if that's what you need.


----------

